# Narrow Pet Stairs



## MrPurryMotors (Nov 17, 2003)

Wasn't sure where to put this, but this seemed like as good a place as any. My cats are getting older now (both over 10) and jumping up on the counter for a special drink from the sink just isn't as easy for them. 

I want to make it easier with some pet stairs, but the bathroom in question where they like to get these drinks is a small powder room. 

If I could find a set of pet stairs that was no more than 10 inches wide - 8 would be best - I could squeeze them in up against the wall. But no matter how many I look at, they're all 16 inches or wider! It's driving me a little nutty. Does anyone know of a brand or could even just point me to a site or a link or what not, for some narrow pet stairs (8-10 inches width)?

Thanks! :grin:


----------



## Shybail (Nov 1, 2013)

Can't you just make your own with wood and brackets from home depot? Make them whatever size and color you want.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Another idea is to just glue a bunch of small, cube-shaped boxes together (pyramid-style) to act as a mini-staircase.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

+1 make your own. You'll pay less than you would buying it from a pet store and you can get it the exact size you want.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

If you are not a handy person, check this place out Custom Pet Ramps & Steps, they can custom make.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

or just get a saw and cut the ones that are too wide, in half.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Just found this 34 inch Wood Pet Step 34x34x10 4 Step | eBay, 10inch wide, but please do check the reliability of seller, I do have my reservations buying from ebay.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Missy and Zipper love to drink out of the faucet too, but they use the bathtub. Maybe you can retrain them to use that faucet?

View attachment 35810


----------



## MrPurryMotors (Nov 17, 2003)

snowy said:


> If you are not a handy person, check this place out Custom Pet Ramps & Steps, they can custom make.


Thanks, I'll give them a look.


----------



## MrPurryMotors (Nov 17, 2003)

Marcia said:


> Missy and Zipper love to drink out of the faucet too, but they use the bathtub. Maybe you can retrain them to use that faucet?
> 
> View attachment 35810


Afraid not, as I said above, the room in question is a narrow powder room.


----------



## MrPurryMotors (Nov 17, 2003)

snowy said:


> Just found this 34 inch Wood Pet Step 34x34x10 4 Step | eBay, 10inch wide, but please do check the reliability of seller, I do have my reservations buying from ebay.


Ouch on the price tag, though they are one of the slimmest options I've found thus far... hrm... 

It seems to me all the "pet stairs" are really "pet stairs (built for the width of a golden retriever)" from all the looking I've done.

They're all just so wide. The narrowest I've found before now was 16 inches. Most cats aren't that wide! LOL. And if the space in question is a narrow confined one (like with my case) then it really limits the options.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Amazon has a variety. The copy and paste didn't work very well but these are about 12" and when not in use.











*Pet Store 3 Tier Portable Plastic Folding Pet Steps*


----------

